# L'oiseau-Lyre so darn great perhaps one if not prime quality label beside hyperion!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Ah... dear folks gentlemens, ladie's of class & distinction, i saluted you , here my statement, Gesualdo released on L.O is godlike one if not the best gesualdo album ever in the madrigals domain , look i know my stuff, i have zillion albums of gesualdo , even ''pizza compilation'' featuring him and other i.e(nordic voices) and i did not find better yet: The consort of Musicke lead by mister Anthony Rooley is fabuleous= fameux, formidable, innoubliable(this is what i would says in french, since a billingual french\english speaker.
*
Than there is the Josquin Desprez released connducted by brilliant Peter Davies & Thimothy Davies(i supposed brothers,obvieous.Josquin13 this one for you, you will drool like a pavlov dog, you know in your heart ,mind and sold you want this incredible, mind blowing Josquin rendition.

_Isend Talk classical, friends , followers, groupies, fanboy from east to west, thus said Japan were the sun rise and america(this include north , midle and southern) a good sleep or wake up on the right foot , love you aall from Deprofundis and cheerish,love your comments and support in my post, cheers!_

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

A pizza compilation featuring Gesualdo?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

[A pizza compilation featuring Gesualdo?[/QUOTE][ Well yes in a way when a compagny does a compilation featuring cameo of gesualdo here and there like 1 or 2 songs , madrigal, making a compilation of renaissance finnest, is like making pizza, you get a glimpse of the skill of ensemble , i.e Nordic Voices & classical composer of choices and taste., dear *Manxfeeder* ,thanks for posting, your always welcome on my post , cheers & greetings


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I like Rooley too because it’s not too operatic, the word painting is quite subtle.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> I like Rooley too because it's not too operatic, the word painting is quite subtle.


Excellent point, i fully agree to your statement Mandryka, great observation, sincered salutation & thanks

Merci Monsieur! et voila , honeurs & respect, vous connaissez bien la musique, un audiophile, voir un musicologue, un passioné, voir un chic type .


:tiphat:


----------

